# DFS replication not clearing backlog



## GFWA (Sep 10, 2014)

hi guys


i have 4 server DC01 - DC04

DC01 is the head office server all the others use dfs to replicate files to and from the dc01

my issue is files replicate to dc01 but the backlog on dc01 isnt clearing so file are not going out

i have tried everything i can think of

i can ping each DC from the main and others, i have rebuild the replication group same thing happens and its just not 1 replication group its all of them 

can someone please help


----------

